# Search Thread?



## Groundhound (Aug 1, 2011)

Probably the dumb question of the day, but I can't find "search thread" within any thread in the Mesmerize/Fascinate/Showcase development subforums. This tool exists within other subforums here, so I know it exists - I just can't find it here (note to self: you know it will magically appear in this thread as soon as you post this).
edit: this seems to apply only to the development subforum, AFAIK.


----------



## BrwnSuperman (Aug 1, 2011)

*edit*

If you're referring to the search within thread tool, then I don't mean to be that much of a dick, but it's still the wrong section and you can use the advanced search.


----------



## suppliesidejesus (Jul 4, 2011)

You must not have eyes. I'm sorry about that. Do they have guide dogs for the internet?


----------



## Groundhound (Aug 1, 2011)

suppliesidejesus said:


> You must not have eyes. I'm sorry about that. Do they have guide dogs for the internet?


I expected that kind of response, and I understand that the development subforum is normally not the place for non-development questions; but this is the forum where thread search does not appear for me (it's easy to find in the non-development forums) - so if you would be so kind as to help a blind man out - where would the thread search be for say....this thread? See, I would much rather search for the answer to my questions than to post in any forum if possible. Advanced search here does not allow for searching within a thread or even a specific subforum.


----------



## BadBen (Jul 30, 2011)

You could try PMing a moderator about your issue.


----------



## Groundhound (Aug 1, 2011)

BadBen said:


> You could try PMing a moderator about your issue.


Good suggestion, any idea who the moderator for this board is? I suspect that the lack of full search capability for development subforums is simply an oversight rather than policy. Probably an administrator simply needs to check the appropriate box in the forum configuration for vBulletin to enable full search functions like thread search. Once done I'd like this thread locked/moved/nuked as its raison d'être would no longer exist.


----------



## drnihili (Aug 9, 2011)

Found them on the bottom of the forum page. mdietz Brett6781


----------



## Groundhound (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, PM sent to mdietz.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

known issue and admins are working on it. thanks

thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------

